
Estonia allows self-driving cars with remote operators - tauntz
http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/good_for_business/?doc=127978
======
mtgx
Sounds like a pretty bad idea. If people get distracted and they doze off [1]
when _inside_ the self-driving cars and while testing them, the chances for
that to happen when they control them remotely are much higher.

Also, terrible idea to allow the self-driving cars to be controlled remotely.
Now attackers have an "official feature" they can use to do that as well.

Estonia may be forward-thinking, but they always seem to get it half-right.

[1] [https://www.sbdautomotive.com/en/ford-engineers-dozing-
off-p...](https://www.sbdautomotive.com/en/ford-engineers-dozing-off-prompts-
leap-to-level-5)

